# So glad to have found this forum!



## tenMOacres (Feb 25, 2013)

My husband and I have been talking about bees for a couple of years now, and this year we're taking the plunge! He is taking a class at the community college and we're registered for a workshop in March. We joined the local association and we continue to read voraciously to prepare, but as I found out when we started raising chickens 5 years ago, a forum like this is a PRICELESS source of useful, practical information. I expect I'll do a lot more "lurking" than posting, but I know I will learn a lot. Thanks in advance to those seasoned beekeepers who take the time to contribute!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 10!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

yep, it's a great resource, welcome!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Not sure what I would do without it. Have learned a lot, many laughs, some eyebrow raising and it keeps me busy thinking of warmer weather. Enjoy it and happy beekeeping!


----------

